

Gary McKinnon's fight inflicted heavy blow by extradition review - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3311676/gary-mckinnons-fight-inflicted-blow-by-extradition-review/

======
hugh3
Amazing the resources that can be wasted on a case like this.

A 488-page review put together by an independent panel which came to the
conclusion that the US and UK are substantially similar? How many man-years
and taxpayer dollars did that consume?

Extradition among democratic countries should be more or less automatic.

